# طقس التسبحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين طبيعة التسبحة xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:  لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الله) و



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*طقس التسبحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين طبيعة التسبحة xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:  لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الله) و*

طقس التسبحة
نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين
طبيعة التسبحة
xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:

لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الله) ويقترب الإنسان من الصورة الملائكية في التسبيح ولذلك يقال عن التسبحة أنها طعام الملائكة أو ما يسمى بعمل السمائيين شغلتهم أنهم يسبحون الله وليس لهم عمل آخر غير ذلك.

أنها تعبير عن الشكر بالإحساس بالخلاص – بصفة خاصة: يعني التسبيح مرتبط بالإحساس بالخلاص مثل شعب إسرائيل بعد نجاته من فرعون سبح الله، وداود بعد انتصاره على جليات سبح الله وكل الشعب معه والثلاثة فتية القديسين سبحوا الله في آتون النار.

فالتسبيح مرتبط ارتباط وثيق بالإحساس بالخلاص:
خلاص من العالم
خلاص من العدو
خلاص من الخطية
خلاص من المرض

التسبحة أيضاً هي تراث آبائي أختبرها الآباء وقدموا لنا صلوات مختبرة بمعنى أنها مفعمة بخبرات الآباء وهناك تأملات كثيرة للآباء في التسبيح.

والتسبحة أيضاً هي أمر رسولي: بمعنى أن الكنيسة مؤسسة على الرسل، ونعايش الكنيسة من خلال التسبيح بمعنى أن نشعر بقيمة الكنيسة حينما نسبح فتصير الكنيسة سماء بالتسبحة والمسبحون كالملائكة.

والتسبحة أيضاً تعبر عن مكنونات النفس في علاقتها بالله: تعبر عما بداخل النفس من مشاعر مثل الانسحاق والخشوع والفرح والألم والنصرة في المزامير أيضاً توضيح أن الهدف من حياة الإنسان هو التسبيح فيقول في مز 146 : 2 – 10 " أسبح الرب في حياتي وأرنم لإلهي ما دمت موجوداً" في المزامير أيضاً تتكلم عن الحالة النفسية التي يمر بها الإنسان فمثلاً في حالة الترك والتخلي يقول " إلى متى يا رب تنساني.. إلى الانقضاء" (مزمور 12 بالأجبية).



xوظيفة الكنيسة:

الكنيسة هي مؤسسة إلهية تترجم عمل الله على الأرض بمعنى أنها تشيد بعمل الله، التسبيح جزء من طبيعة الكنيسة وقبل القداس لازم نصلي التسبحة.

والقداس الإلهي هو من أرقى أنواع التسبحة (والتسبحة هي فرشة القداس) لذلك نجد:

تسبحة.
قداس
ثم أغابي (طعام المحبة) والثلاثة يعبروا عن حياة الكنيسة.

والتسبيح هو ذبيحة إلهية في رو 12 : 1 يبين أن التسبحة ذبيحة إلهية وبيعتبرها عبادة عقلية أي اشتراك الذهن في الصلاة يجعل من التسبيح ذبيحة لله.

عبادة الجسد: تظهر من خلال الميطانيات – السجدات – رفع الأيدي – رفع الأعين – الصوم.
عبادة الروح : هي التسبيح.
العبادة العقلية: أي اشتراك الذهن في الصلاة (كلها مفاهيم مهمة جداً ينبغي أن نعرفها جيداً).

تعبيرات الصلاة تخرج من الذهن تعبر عن عبادتنا العقلية بمتابعة الذهن لكلمات الصلاة.

خضوع العقل لله من خلال الصلاة، ونحن نطيع الإرادة الإلهية.

آدم وحواء كانا يعيشان في طاعة ربنا بإرادتهم لكن عندما خالفا وسقطا في الحال طردوا من الجنة، فالشركة مع الله تحتاج على العبادة العقلية أي خضوع الذهن لله وطاعة الإرادة الإلهية.



xخطورة احتراف التسبيح:

ما معنى احتراف التسبيح؟

هو أن يتحول التسبيح إلى حرفة، أو مهنة، أي يفقد روحانية التسبيح فيردد الإنسان التسبيح بلا فهم بلا تأمل بلا روحانية وهذا نوع من الإنحراف في التسبيح أي أيضاً التلاوة بغير روحانية مجرد ترديد كلام، قال عنه الكتبا "ترديد الكلام باطلاً كالأمم" الكلام الباطل هنا المقصود به هو الكلام بدوزن هدف بدةن فكر بدون شعورن بدون تأمل ...الخ.

وهو عكس اللجاجة لأن اللجاجة معناها أن الإنسان يعرف الهدف من ترديد الطلبة فيرددها بشغف وبمرارة وبفكر وبمشاعر وتأمل...الخ

xاستقرار التسبيح:

لكي يستقر الإنسان في التسبحة هذا يأتي عن طريق التكرار الواعي وهذا يجعل الإنسان يستقر في الله أو يجد راحته في الله، أي وجود علاقة وثيقة ثابتة متبادلة بين الله والإنسان من خلال الصة والتسبيح فاستقرار التسبيح هو أن الانسان يتعود التسبيح بأسلوب فيه تأمل فيه روحانية وفيه عمق، والعمق يأتي بالتركيز في التسبيح بمعنى الإحساس بالفرح وهو يسبح بحيث يخرج الإنسان من التسبحة وهو فرحان شبعان في العمق، ولا شك أن هناك شركة بين الروح القدس والإنسان في الصلاة والتسبيح علشان كده أبونا وهو بيصرف الشعب يقول: وشركة وموهبة وعطية الروح القدس...

في رو 8 : 26 ، 27 : "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا لأننا لسنا نعلم ما نصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لا ينطق بها ولكن الذي يفحص القلوب يعلم ما هو اهتمام الروح، لأنه بحسب مشيئة الله يشفع في القديسين. أظن أن الآية دي توضح شركة الروح القدس في الصلاة والتسبيح.

وعلى ذلك فالتسبحة هي جزء من سيرة الروحانيين "السيرة الروحانية للإنسان" معنى كلمة سيرة روحانيية: معناها تسبيح عميق للشركة مع الروح القدس، وده يسموه الآباء رؤية مبكرة للأبدية او الإحساس بالأبدية بصورة مبكرة، كما لو كان انتقل إلى الأبدية وهو ما زال على الأرض.



xاللاهوتيات في التسبحة:

لاهوتيات : يعني تعبير عن لاهوت السيد المسيح. نجد في التسبحة في ثيؤطوكية الأحد، ثيؤطوكية الخميس، ثيؤطوكية الجمعة. واضح في الثلاث أيام هذه أحاديث كثيرة في التسبيح بتتكلم عن لاهوت السيد المسيح ولذلك التسبيح له معاني فوق اللفظ فمثلاً لما نقول السلام للعذراء المعمل الإلهي الذي اتحد فيه اللاهوت مع الناسوت. هذا كلام له معنى أكبر من مجرد الألفاظ، فصور اللغة أحياناً تجعلنا نحيط الكلام بمشاعر وتأملات لكي نصل إلى المعاني الحقيقية للكلمات.
​


----------



## kalimooo (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طقس التسبحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين طبيعة التسبحة xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:  لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الل*




> وعلى ذلك فالتسبحة هي جزء من سيرة الروحانيين "السيرة الروحانية للإنسان" معنى كلمة سيرة روحانيية: معناها تسبيح عميق للشركة مع الروح القدس، وده يسموه الآباء رؤية مبكرة للأبدية او الإحساس بالأبدية بصورة مبكرة، كما لو كان انتقل إلى الأبدية وهو ما زال على الأرض.





جميل  يا النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

فالصلاة هي وسيلتنا الوحيدة للاتصال بالله

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طقس التسبحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين طبيعة التسبحة xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:  لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الل*




> وعلى ذلك فالتسبحة هي جزء من سيرة الروحانيين "السيرة الروحانية للإنسان" معنى كلمة سيرة روحانيية: معناها تسبيح عميق للشركة مع الروح القدس، وده يسموه الآباء رؤية مبكرة للأبدية او الإحساس بالأبدية بصورة مبكرة، كما لو كان انتقل إلى الأبدية وهو ما زال على الأرض.


 
موضوع راااااااااائع يا النهيسى
ميرررررسى ليك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طقس التسبحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين طبيعة التسبحة xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:  لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الل*

شكرا جدا جدا ............. للمرور الرااااائع


أم النور معاااكم​


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*رد: طقس التسبحة نيافة الحبر الجليل الأنبا بنيامين طبيعة التسبحة xأرقى أنواع الصلاة:  لأنها تعكس إحساس الإنسان بعمل الله (ويشعر الإنسان انه قريب من الل*



kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااااااائع يا النهيسى
> ميرررررسى ليك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


شكرا جدا جدا ............. للمرور الرااااائع


أم النور معاااكم
​


----------

